# Michigan Viper's Nest



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 16, 2022)

There is one more but I did not capture it on my cell phone.

More pics to follow (eventually) when time allows.

Thunder Over Michigan 2022

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
9 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 16, 2022)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 16, 2022)

Nice.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 16, 2022)

First time I have seen a modern day jet used for a night shoot. Better pics in the camera but this phone shot gives you an idea.





Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## cammerjeff (Jul 17, 2022)

Nice shots Jeff, thanks for posting them. Did you get any shots of the F-100 that buzzed me yesterday when I was driving on I-94?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 17, 2022)

cammerjeff said:


> Nice shots Jeff, thanks for posting them. Did you get any shots of the F-100 that buzzed me yesterday when I was driving on I-94?


Yes. I have them in my real camera and will eventually start a thread covering the show.

Stand by.

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------

